# For carb. guys, if you get a click, click, click while trying to start your ride...



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay... I just went thru this problem in the past 2 days. I had just snorkeled my 660 and when I got back from riding it would only click..click...click... No starting what so ever...

SO, I took my battery up to the dealer, I was thinking that it must be time for a new battery. They said it looked bad so go ahead and buy a new battery, $95 later. I go home, same thing, click, click click out of the starter relay. And I noticed the starter was trying to spin over, hmmmmm.
So I placed an order for a new starter sol... Then tonight I came across a thread about some guy having a similar issue, I went back out to the garage, popped the air filter cover, full of gas, pulled the spark plug, gave it a crank, shot out the spark plug because I couldn't reach thru all of the snorkel lines and gas went every where..

Hydrolock from fuel.. So before you rebuild your carb, CHECK your fuel shut-off switch to make sure it is actually shutting off fuel to the carb. This is where the problem on my bike has to be. Because when I was putting the tank back on gas spilled out of the fitting but I wasnt to worried about it at the time because I was wanting to ride and it didnt even make the connection about the possibility of hydro-locking in the future..

Soooo, it was an expensive lesson learned for me today. But at least I know that a I have NEW battery and a NEW starter sol. on the way, lol...

I hope this helps anyone that may be experiencing the same issues.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

What if that don't fix it? Its a chinese atv. I have replaced starter & solinoid. Had jumper cables hooked up still all I get is a click.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

drtj ....if you hook a hot wire on the stud on the starter and bypass the solenoid will it spin over then ??


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

tumbleweed said:


> drtj ....if you hook a hot wire on the stud on the starter and bypass the solenoid will it spin over then ??


Nope! Just clicks


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

well if the starter is new and you know you are putting 12 volts to it i would say the motor is locked up :thinking:...one more question if you take the starter off can you get a long screw driver or pry bar in there and turn the flywheel or(one way bearing ) i don't know the setup on those off brand ones. just throwing suggestions out there from past experience ....one more thing if you can pull the pug and try to spin it over or if someway of looking down the plug hole (haha i said plug hole  ) sorry my mind wonders sometimes comes with age i guess ..anyway with a pen light and make sure that its not hydro lock. again just trowing stuff out there..hope this helps if not i will see what else i can come up with.....


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

even if your fuel is not shut off it should not let fuel keep running into your carb. that is what the needle and seat is for, once the fuel gets to a certain height in the bowl the float rises up and pushes the needle into the seat(where the fuel comes from the tank into the bowl) stopping the flow of fuel into the bowl. i would pull your carb and see if there isn't some junk in your bowl getting caught between the needle and seat keeping it open letting fuel flow into your engine. or the needle/seat could be worn out? pull the bowl off your carb and drain the fuel out of it and hold it upside down and put your lips around the fuel inlet tube on the carb and suck in and then put your tongue on the pipe and see if it keeps your tongue suctioned to the tube. if not your needle/seat is bad.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

oh and by the way there should be an overflow tube on the bottom of your carb to prevent hydrolocking of you engine. if your carb overflows it should run out that tube. do you have it plugged with something to prevent water from getting up in there, if so it would make sense that fuel went into the motor instead of running out the overflow.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

rubiconrider said:


> oh and by the way there should be an overflow tube on the bottom of your carb to prevent hydrolocking of you engine. if your carb overflows it should run out that tube. do you have it plugged with something to prevent water from getting up in there, if so it would make sense that fuel went into the motor instead of running out the overflow.


I would do what he said....check your overflow hoses.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

the other day it fired up & ran for 2-5 seconds. Then it died. It hasnt turned over since. I replaced the starter & solinoid. I removed the spark plug tried to turn it over (thinking it was hydrolocked) hit the starter button & click:zx11pissed:. This weekend if I have time I will remove the carb & clean it along with the lines & a new battery. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

strange. if it still just clicked after you pulled the plug i wouldn't think its a fuel in cyl. problem. check all your starter connections at the starter and the battery. have you tried taking the starter off and turning the flywheel with a pry bar or something. i think someone said that above.


----------

